# What color am I?



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought a new horse. Send it in his papers and pictures to correct his color. What color is he? I will post later and tell you what the AQHA said


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

What color were the parents, might I ask?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Is he body shaved?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

His body is not shaved  and his sire is registered incorrectly and flagged by the AQHA his sire is registered at a red roan and hmm I will go find his dam, she is registered a bay.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He looks like a buckskin or dun roan to me.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Waiting a bit to answer this


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Is he Doc Bar bred by chance? Docs Prescription?His head looks similar to the DP horses.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I would go with buckskin roan also. The hair at his tailhead looks darker, that is why I asked about bodyshaved.

He is def roan. It's figuring out his base color...........


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd also say dun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It's that 3rd pic with the zebra striping that gets my attention. But I don't see enough of a dorsal really to say 100% dun. BUT. The sire being registered incorrectly as red roan makes me think maybe he is a red DUN roan, which would lend in the dun genes to this fellow.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you perhaps have a better picture of his entire topline? 

He looks like a Bay Dun Roan to me.

Very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh bay dun ... there ya go!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't but his dorsal stripe is darker than it appears in these pictures.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He looks a little too yellow to me to be a bay dun.Does anyone else remember when people would classify "yellow duns"? Off topic, but I remember several people back in the day who had "yellow duns"


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is more pictures of his face


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe a red/chestnut roan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

From my understanding bay dun and yellow dun are the same thing? Zebra dun is the same thing as well...(Someone please correct me if im wrong)

My reasoning for bay dun is the dorsal that i believe im seeing, his general coloring. Its quite gold looking but too "dark" for the usual bucksking coloring. And his face, the black around his eyes. Oh, and is the 2nd to last picture you just posted...^^^, you can see zebra striping on the inside of his back left leg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Maybe a red/chestnut roan?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is for sure black based. Chesnut/red doesnt fit him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> He looks a little too yellow to me to be a bay dun.Does anyone else remember when people would classify "yellow duns"? Off topic, but I remember several people back in the day who had "yellow duns"


Yellow dun is probably a buckskin dun.



CLaPorte432 said:


> From my understanding bay dun and yellow dun are the same thing? Zebra dun is the same thing as well...(Someone please correct me if im wrong)


Zebra dun, lineback dun, and the like all mean bay dun. I think yellow dun referred to a buckskin dun before it was recognized as dun on buckskin.

What's the gelding's name? At first glance, I would guess bay dun roan too, mostly based on the barring that appears to be on his front leg. But that would mean trying to track down where dun would have been thrown into the mix. His sire easily could have been a red dun roan, but mistakenly registered.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a dunalino gelding that we called "yellow dun" .. much much different than this one..


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

You guys are good  Registered name is Blue T Hastings aka Tango. Sire is also registered as a red roan but flagged at the AQHA due to not being registered the correct color. Mare was a bay


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, I know allbreed is not always 100%, but I would bet that this gelding is bay dun roan and it came from his sire through Toms Tina's line. 
Blue T Hastings Quarter Horse


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I added him to Allbreed and just let them fill in the blanks


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not an AQHA member, so I couldn't look up what those horses are actually registered as rather than what they're on allbreed as (which is most likely still wrong with the AQHA anyway). But I'm guessing that his grandsire Hastings Bueno Hobo is actually a buckskin dun and Hastings Red Star is a red dun roan.

The colors are not always correct on allbreed, nor are they always correct with the registry, obviously.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Tango is a dun/roan


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Dun Roan....I see zebra striping and a dorsal.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm on the Bay dun roan boat.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Tryst said:


> I'm on the Bay dun roan boat.


Tango is a dun/roan. Love him and his unique color


----------



## PalominoOwner (Dec 4, 2011)

*My Color Is*

He is very Cool


----------

